# Finding a good UltraWide 4K monitor for MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch)



## franker (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Community,

    I am looking for 34" Ultra Wide 4K monitor for my MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch)    I was pointed to LG models, but some of them have USB-C (which I don't have) or HDMI that do not support Thunderbolt 2.  I know you can purchase adapters from Thunderbolt 2 to HDMI, but what do you think is the best monitor for this setup today.

I see this post, It recommends ViewSonic VP2785，I think it's a great choice, what do you think?


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 8, 2017)

What's your budget?  NEC and Eizo have monitors available, but quality does not come cheap with their products.

--Ken


----------



## tonykakkar (Mar 29, 2018)

If you are looking for an ultrawide 4k monitor for MacBook Pro, then I would suggest you to go for LG 27" 4k Monitor with USB Type-C. It is somewhat cheaper than ViewSonic.


----------



## happycranker (Mar 30, 2018)

I have both NEC and Eizo, but they are not cheap, especially in that size! BenQ PV3200PT 31.5" 4K Monitor  I understand are very good and a little lower in cost. This types of monitors now have built in calibration devices, which makes things a lot easier to colour manage on a week by week basis.


----------



## tspear (Mar 30, 2018)

I have the BENQ SW320; the 31.5in 4K monitor.
It is really good, especially for the price. I did get a NEC 24in (2K resolution) demo model for comparison. The only thing I noticed when comparing the functional aspects of the two monitors (besides resolution); BENQ cannot go as dim as the NEC and maintain a good color range. So to save about $4K when comparing 4K monitors, I figured I can edit photos and use the monitor with some ambient light instead in a "dark room".


----------



## Gnits (Feb 20, 2021)

I would lean towards a monitor which has the latest spec interfaces as your monitor may long outlast your workstation.  You can always get a suitable docking station  to provide the required connectivity, which may also tidy up your desk cabling. Downstream, you may wish to plug in a Thunderbolt or high speed disk enclosure (or other peripherals) and your monitor may provide the port you need. 

i have just ordered the 32 inch Benq 4k AdobeRGB. The 27 inch equivalent is substantially less expensive.

When checking monitor specs I always make sure I make sure they have 99/100 % AdobeRGB colour gamut.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 21, 2021)

When we moved to M1 minis, the wife and I also moved to Thinktank P32y-10 32" 4k wide-gamut monitors.   We have been delighted with them.  The also have a TB3 hub so you can chain TB3 devices off of them.


----------

